# air vent in wall DIY or do I need professional?



## hogg (20 May 2009)

Hi
Our new extension (dining room which has cupboard with gas boiler) our builder 'forgot' to put in any air vents in the walls, The builder was fired from the job and surveyor said we need 2 x vents in wall to comply with building regs! so we are just wondering if we could put in a vent ourselves? I think all it is is to Drill a hole through the exterior wall and put grate/cover over the hole but maybe its something we should leave for a professional?

Is it a simple job? 
Could we do damage if we do it ourselves?
what tools would be best for drilling hole?


----------



## sydthebeat (20 May 2009)

DIY easily.

use a 4" core drill 
put a 4" black wavin pipe into the hole
purchase the proprietary grills for external and internal and install.


----------



## mathepac (20 May 2009)

When drilling the walls, angle the core drill slightly downwards (towards the ground outside) to prevent rain /moisture running back into the house.  For the same reason make sure the openings on the outside grilles point downwards (the voice of experience ).

Just do a visual check for power / plumbing outlets below the point at which you wish to drill or it may prove expensive / painful.


----------



## catmanzu (20 May 2009)

when hireing tools you nee a "rotary kango"and a 4inch Core bit and a decent step ladder. The tools are heavy so make sure your fairly fit. The core bit will only go as deep as  as the head allows. You will probably need a hammer handy, Your wall is probably a 2 leaf, So youll have 2 holes to drill.  
MAKE SURE THERE ARE NO PIPES OR ELECTRICS IN YOUR PATH.                     
If you pay someone to do it €150.00 is a reasonable figure. Thats what we charge. 
(or maybe I think thats reasonable   This is not an add.


----------



## changes (20 May 2009)

Hi 

From a fellow novice who did a few of these in my house recently, the drill can twist very suddenly if it sticks, so make sure you have a very good grip of it and are well balanced on the steps.


----------



## BarneyMc (20 May 2009)

Would it not be better to get trickle vents installed in the windows?


----------



## hogg (20 May 2009)

thanks for all your response

I had thought that we would put the vent at the bottom of the wall similar to the ones in the older part of the house (ex corporation 1940's house) but suggestions look like the vent should go at the top of the wall? does it make a huge difference where we put it?

thanks again
H


----------



## DGOBS (20 May 2009)

As regards the vents required in the cupboard, assuming the boiler 
is a room sealed appliance there may be no need to have vents to
outside, refer to manufacturers instructions for guidance before cutting
into your walls.

Open vented appliances require ventilation (air) for combustion, a lack of
air would mean the generation of carbon-monoxide and serious health concerns (even death)

A room sealed balanced flued appliance (most modern ones are this!) may
or may not require ventilation depending on the appliance and the type of
cupboard it is installed in as this ventilation is only required to dissipate heat and remove condensation (again refer to manufacturers instructions) and it
may be possible to provide this ventilation from the room (via a vent(s) in the cupboard) rather than to outside (assuming the all knowing builder installed the correct room vents to regulation!)

Room sealed balanced flued appliances take combustion air DIRECTLY from outside via the air intake on the flue, and are generally considered a safer appliance via this design.

Compartment ventilation is usually done with 2 vents not one, one at high level, one at low level, as per manufacturers instructions bases on the kw input of the appliance, both vents must be on the same outer wall or communicate with the same interior room (not a bathroom, bedroom, shower room or bedsitting room) and must also be labelled with the correct warning labels.

Once this installation is complete the gas installer is required to issue you with a 'Declaration of Conformance' for the installation (this will include signing of on any ventilation requirements)

Also, as this is in your living room, is there also a gas fire, and if so, is the ventilation for this provided also.


----------



## DavyJones (20 May 2009)

DGOBS said:


> Once this installation is complete the gas installer is required to issue you with a 'Declaration of Conformance' for the installation (this will include signing of on any ventilation requirements)
> 
> Also, as this is in your living room, is there also a gas fire, and if so, is the ventilation for this provided also.



There is no legal requirement to issue Declaration of Conformance of an Installation unless a new meter is fitted. I know this changes in June and about time. Pity the consumer will have an added cost of said cert being issued.

Sitting rooms should have vents if they have fires that burn carbon based fuel.


----------



## DGOBS (21 May 2009)

Hey Davy, sorry was quoting from the new regs(June 26th)

I don't have an issue at all with the certs (and the cost, which had to come really)  and think its great they have to be issued EVERY time someone works anywhere on a gas installation, at least it may eliminate 
the cowboys who do a shoddy job and the dissappear with cash and no paperwork


----------

